# 99213-25 same day and Dx as 11750



## krisfelty (Oct 27, 2008)

Can someone please tell me if the Dr. sees a pt on the same day as the procedure code 11750(10 day global) and does a 99213-25 and uses the same dx for both codes, is this payable? Does it fall into not significant, separately identifiable? This is a podiatry service. Thanks you for any comments you have, this Dr. likes to argue every point with us!


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Oct 28, 2008)

It is payable but you better make sure the documentation supports it. If it was a routine procedure with no complications and didnt need the extra time for a e&m code then i would only be coding the procedure code.


----------



## aguelfi (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree w/ Herbie


----------

